# Loose Kitchen Taps



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get at the base of the kitchen taps to tighten them up? Is it just a case of removing four screws around the bowl and lifting it out?
Any help thankfully received.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Taps*

Not sure of your vehicle, so can't help on that one.

Ours kept on vibrating loose on every trip.

So I used thread lock on it and they have not come away since!

Good Luck.

TM


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I intend to use some sort of locking when I can get at it.
The bowl and taps sit above the fridge and I sure don't want to have to remove the fridge to tighten it up. 

I'll just go ahead and remove the screws and possibly then undo the sinkwaste.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I removed the sink, turned out to be a doodle. Tightened up the tap but didn't use any locking this time. See how long it lasts.

I did find that it will be easy to fit a fan to aid cooling the fridge - another one of those chores to do when I have a bit more time, along with solar panel and improved reversing camera.


----------

